
Convicted German murderer won right to have crime scrubbed from search results - fortran77
https://www.businessinsider.com/murderer-right-to-be-forgotten-internet-search-german-court-2019-11
======
deogeo
The article doesn't mention his name, nor does it link to any articles on the
original incident. Is this related to the ruling?

